

Ask HN: Billing? - howard22

 I'm looking for low or no cost billing software for my web site. I have a Want Ads section with ads that run for 1-2 or 3 month intervals. I'd like something with a report feature that will print a renewal bill/invoice about 2 week before an ad is due to expire. Any suggestions.
======
indranil
Have you tried buysellad.com?

If you're looking for subscription based billing software, look at
chargify.com and spreedly.com

